# Goodbye Rocket



## srudenko (May 8, 2018)

It has been nearly a week since we had to put Rocket down because he could barely stand up and walk. His quality of life has gone down hill. He was 9 yrs old and got to the point where he wasn't responding to any meds and joint supplement. We knew he had arthritis everywhere but at the end he showed every symptom of DM. Even lost his bark volume.

We are left with Jet, a 7 yr old GSD who misses Rocket.

Our 6 yr old son took it pretty well. He said that he understands Rocket was old and that he will come back to us as a puppy. He has seen Dogs Purpose several times. He even wanted to see Rockets baby pictures so he knows that its him when he comes back.













































Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry you lost your Rocket.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I am very sorry. He looked sweet and well loved.


----------



## srudenko (May 8, 2018)

He loved our son. Been with him since day 1. So he allowed this without putting up a fight. That is a dog mask on the dog 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

So very sorry for you loss.


----------

